# Quicktime: slow and choppy



## bthomas (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi, I downloaded a movie from the internet. The movie is 1.36 GB in size and it is a quicktime movie(.mov). When I open up the movie to play in Quicktime the movie is choppy(skips or pauses) and the sound does not sync up with the lips of the actors, it is a real mess to watch. Can anyone help me understand why this is happening, and if possible can I change anything with my Quicktime application so that the movie doesn't play back so choppy.

Here is some info about the movie, I got it from some settings on the Quicktime player.

Size: 874x456 pixels
Sample rate: 44100 Hz
Channels: Stereo
Compression: MPEG-4 audio
Data Format: 3ivx D4 4.5.2a1
Colors: Millions+
Movie FPS: 23.98
Data Rate: 217.4 K bytes/second


----------



## Jakbrud (May 18, 2004)

Sounds like it might be the video itself. Try it on a different computer. If that doesnt work, try to reinstall the drivers for your video card and DirectX


----------



## dojan21 (May 20, 2004)

can anybody help me with framedyn.dll? i tried to install nuendo and got the message that framedyn.dll is missing please re-install...also when i tried playing back in nuendo i could'nt hear the stuff...are the two problems associated? HELP!!!


----------



## bthomas (Jan 26, 2004)

Here is some information about my computer. If my computer is to slow for this movie, then is it possible to use a program like AVI chop to cut the movie in half to reduce the size, maybe by doing this my computer won't labor to much memory because I'm only playing half the movie???? I'm really just guessing here, I'm not sure if this will work.

AMD Duron processor
900 MHz
112 MB Ram
XP Home Edition
40 gb Hard drive
16x CD ROM drive
S3 Graphics Inc. Pro Savage(I think this is the video card)
Version 2002
Service Pack 1


----------

